# CMG Code Inpatient



## WendyJ87 (Jan 16, 2018)

I am trying to bill a claim to a workers comp and they are telling me that instead of using the rev code 0126 for detox and rev code 0128 for rehab that I need to use 0024 and find the hcpcs/hipps code to go along with that, does anyone have any idea what that may be? They of course said they can't tell me but that the CMG is a five digit code beginning with A, B, C, or D.... This is for inpatient substance abuse tx. the person was her 13 days for detox and 29 for rehab.


----------



## thomas7331 (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm not an expert in this area, but do know that you can find the HIPPS codes and instructions for their use on the CMS web site here:  https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medica...ent/ProspMedicareFeeSvcPmtGen/HIPPSCodes.html so this might be a starting point for you.  These are used in addition to, not instead of the room and board revenue codes.


----------



## WendyJ87 (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

